# Chinese Style Red BBQ Rib Bites?



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cha Shu*

Ok so you know those little red strips of bbq ribs that you find at a chinese buffet? How do you do it. Theyre always so sweet, carmalized and delicious....and RED!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

well there is food colouring in it

that's obvious
the recipe varies
most times it's hoisin, soy, malt sugar, garlic and 5 spice powder and add red food colouring
overnight marination
and slow cooking intially in the oven or smoker then high heat for carmelization


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 19, 2007)

I wonder if that is the same for the chicken  threaded on a skewer that is red.  My grandson loves them !  His Dad told him it is squirrel on a stick! lol


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I wonder if that is the same for the chicken threaded on a skewer that is red. My grandson loves them ! His Dad told him it is squirrel on a stick! lol


his dad is a bad man
well if it tastes similar yes it could be
it is often done
when i do char siu i omit the red food colouring
not as pretty but just as tasty


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Obiwan, could you post your recipe.   I would love to try making them for him.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

3 pounds lean pork loin 
1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or 1 tsp fresh garlic
1/4 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup hoisin sauce 
1/4 cup malt sugar or honey
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 tablespoon chinese 5 spice powder
1 teaspoon red food coloring (opt)

Mix all ingredients except the pork to make a marinade. Marinate the pork for at least 2 hours; overnight is even better. 

The trick is the cooking process. I hope there is something in the top of your oven that you can wire the pork to so it can hang free during the roasting with a pan of water placed directly beneath it. 

Roast the pork at 400 degrees F for about 20 minutes. Let cool and slice thin. Serve with hot mustard and toasted sesame seeds. 

If you do not have a way of hanging the pork you can use a perforated pan placed on an upper shelf directly above the pan of water. Be sure to turn the pork occasionally.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 20, 2007)

You can serve the yummy slices with plain rice or add them to noodles.  Alternatively, chop them up and make Char Siu Pow (steamed dumpling).


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> 3 pounds lean pork loin
> 1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or 1 tsp fresh garlic
> 1/4 cup ketchup
> ...


 

I use a similar recipe except mine includes ginger but no ketchup.

I put a rack across the top of a roasting pan that has hot water in it and baste with the marinade every 10 minutes for most of the cooking time.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I use a similar recipe except mine includes ginger but no ketchup.
> 
> I put a rack across the top of a roasting pan that has hot water in it and baste with the marinade every 10 minutes for most of the cooking time.


i sometimes use ginger too but depends on my mood


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

I copied your recipe and will try the ketchup next time.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I copied your recipe and will try the ketchup next time.


let me know what you think, please
i use it in the restaurant and most peeps love it


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Actually. the OP was asking about ribs, not pork loin. We missed that guys.


I'll report back when I try it, which may be as soon as tonight.  I was looking for something to make for dinner.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Actually. the OP was asking about ribs, not pork loin. We missed that guys.
> 
> 
> I'll report back when I try it, which may be as soon as tonight. I was looking for something to make for dinner.


i use the marinate for ribs, pork loin, pork butt (more traditional), chicken, turkey, etc...


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you so very much Obiwan, for posting your recipe.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 20, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Ok so you know those little red strips of bbq ribs that you find at a chinese buffet? How do you do it. Theyre always so sweet, carmalized and delicious....and RED!


 
Search for "Char Sui"


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 20, 2007)

I do a similar thing with pork loin, I marinade overnight and a day with the same ingredients mentioned but no ketchup or hoisin, I do use cochineal red color also.
this is put over the loin (all fat removed) as a paste and then wrapped in cling film, shoved in the fridge and ignored until next day.

take it out of the film remove excess marinade, and rewrap it several times then wrap in tin foil.
place the meat in a pan of boiling water for half an hour, take it out and leave it.

when cool cut it into medalion slices about 3mm thick.

use as would for chinese pork in whatever dish you want to make


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 20, 2007)

Im giving it a whirl.  I am using that recipe, thanks Obi!  I will cover with foil and bake, I may grill (in foil)  with extra sauce (not marinade) for a few minutes to carmalize, or toss in the wok.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 20, 2007)

any cooking suggestions folks?  I dont have any way to suspend these pork bits...  i kinda want them to be like typical pork medallions you see at a  buffet.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 20, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I dont have any way to suspend these pork bits.



by "suspend" what do you mean?
in a thick clear(ish) sauce or some other way?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> any cooking suggestions folks? I dont have any way to suspend these pork bits... i kinda want them to be like typical pork medallions you see at a buffet.


 
Mikey, cook the tenderloin whole (unsliced). In place of suspending, place a rack across the top of a roasting pan or baking dish and put the meat on the rack. Fill the dih with hot water and roast. The meat should be uncovered, not wrapped


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Mikey, cook the tenderloin whole (unsliced). In place of suspending, place a rack across the top of a roasting pan or baking dish and put the meat on the rack. Fill the dih with hot water and roast. The meat should be uncovered, not wrapped


 
Durn....Theyre already sliced and marinating....What to do, what to do?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Skewer them and grill quickly.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

obiwan:

I tried your recipe tonight, with the addition of ginger, on a pork tenderloin.  I was able to marinate it for 8 hours.

It tasted great.  I like it better than my version.  However, it came out a little wetter than I'm accustomed to with my recipe.  I'll have to allow for that next time around.

Thanks.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> obiwan:
> 
> I tried your recipe tonight, with the addition of ginger, on a pork tenderloin. I was able to marinate it for 8 hours.
> 
> ...


glad to hear
suggest wiping as much mari off before cooking or hitting it with 500F degree heat for last 10 minutes of cooking


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 21, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> glad to hear
> suggest wiping as much mari off before cooking or hitting it with 500F degree heat for last 10 minutes of cooking


 
That recipe was wonderful.  Cooking is key, I cant cut it up next time...until after.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I've been away from DC for sometime.  That's probably why I've been in a cooking rut.  This char siu idea is just great so I'll try this one out soon.  

Just need to ask a stupid question:  what's the purpose of the pan of water under the meat in the oven?  I suspect it's so the meat doesn't dry out but I'm not sure...

TIA!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 21, 2007)

You would be correct, also it collects fat that drips off.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 23, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> 3 pounds lean pork loin
> 1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or 1 tsp fresh garlic
> 1/4 cup ketchup
> ...


 
Obiwan, I just tried your recipe. The meat tasted great but the outside appearance needed improvement (It was pale and wet). You mentioned in an earlier post that the meat must be finished with high heat for caramelization but I don't see that in your recipe. 

I would appreciate if you can clarify the finishing process. Thanks!

P.S. Thanks BBQMikey for responding to my question.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 23, 2007)

chopstix
sawadee

the recipe is meant for industrial application in an industrial kitchen
and customers that do not appreciate dried out char siu and we also reheat it in a 500 degree oven
so as i mentioned before, one might try turning up the oven to 500 for the last 10-15 minutes of cooking


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 23, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> so as i mentioned before, one might try turning up the oven to 500 for the last 10-15 minutes of cooking


 
Thanks Obiwan.  

Since the meat stays in the oven about 20 min only, I find the addendum of turning up the last 10-15 minutes to 500F to be somewhat critical to the success of this recipe.  

Another question on process:  Since the pork loin is essentially being steamed in the oven (given the pan of water) resulting in a pale and wet char siu, if I want a successful caramelization at 500F for 10-15 min, shouldn't I remove the pan of water?  

TIA!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 23, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Thanks Obiwan.
> 
> Since the meat stays in the oven about 20 min only, I find the addendum of turning up the last 10-15 minutes to 500F to be somewhat critical to the success of this recipe.
> 
> ...


 
As long as the heat is increased and the pork is well basted in the sauce, the pan of water doesnt really affect carmelization. You have to BOIL THE WATER BEFORE!!! I have an old chinese cookbook and picked up that tip. If youre cooking it in large quantity (3lbs +) in an industrial strength oven, it takes 1.5 hours @ 350 degrees (turning after 45 minutes and rebasting) turning off the oven towards the end. You can slice the pork or cook the whole loin this way, for more even covering, I cut the pork before hand, and it doesnt quite take 1.5 hours at home, as I cook less and the oven is smaller.  

Tossing on the grill will add more carmelization and a nice chargrilled flavor, adding to a stir fry is always fun as well.

Hope this helps someone? Obiwan has that recipe down though, I don't mess with that.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 28, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Search for "Char Sui"


 
My cookbook calls it Cha Shu.....I must have a very authentic cookbook...


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 28, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> My cookbook calls it Cha Shu.....I must have a very authentic cookbook...


thanks for the reps bro
about that cookbook, is it handwritten in cantonese?


----------



## Claire (Jul 3, 2007)

You guys are making me hungry.  When I lived in Hawaii char su was ubiquitious, a bit was in almost every batch of noodles or rice, not to mention in the buns (I think it was called mana pua).  I don't think I've seen it since I moved here.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 19, 2007)

Bump.  Chinese style ribs recipe.  I am making this for Christmas eve as an appetizer.  Its been so long I need to refresh.  Char Su is on!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 19, 2007)

I think increasing the heat may help in the carmelization process.  Earlier I disagreed but high heat is indeed critical to carmelizing a sauce.


----------



## woodman (Jan 6, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Ok so you know those little red strips of bbq ribs that you find at a chinese buffet? How do you do it. Theyre always so sweet, carmalized and delicious....and RED!



I think you're referring to char-siu.

Soak boneless rib pieces overnight (longer, actually) in char-siu sauce. 

Lum's Char-siu Sauce Manufacturer exporting direct from United States

Drain the sauce & boil it down, then reapply for another 12 hours.

Remove meat and cook over low-heat, wood fire. Using a webber with mesquite would be ideal.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 6, 2008)

Obiwan, I copied your recipe down as well.  I may give it a try here soon.


----------



## woodman (Jan 6, 2008)

Whhooaaaa, fellas!

Back the truck up for a minute, please.

There's Char-Siu, and then there's Kau-Yuk. 
Both are chinese red pork, but they are made differently.

I suspect that this "wet" char-siu, might actually be kau-Yuk. 
Which one is the O/P referring to?



Claire said:


> You guys are making me hungry.  When I lived in Hawaii char su was ubiquitious, a bit was in almost every batch of noodles or rice, not to mention in the buns (I think it was called mana pua).



Ha, ha! 
Yup, You're absolutely right!

I live in Kailua.
Manapua is actually called "Char-siu Bao" if you order it in chinese restaurant.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 7, 2008)

im down with the char siu.  i make it randomly, every few months.  It keeps getting better, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2008)

I made country style spare "ribs" in the oven last night, using Paul Kirk's Char Sui recipe, (like obiwan's, but with ginger, no ketchup).

I cooked the marinaded "ribs" on a rack over water, but I thought they were cut from the BUTT, not the LOIN, and WAY overcooked them.

I would like to try again, and would like to keep the last step: turning the oven to "Broil" at the end, keeping the rack in the middle, glazing the ribs with boiled char sui marinade and broiling them until mahogany-colored with a little char. On each side.

I will use a probe thermometer next time, and I want the internal temp of the finished product, after broiling, to be 140-145. 

What oven temp do you think I should bake the ribs at? At what internal temp should I turn the oven to "broil", so not to overcook the ribs?

Lee


----------



## sage™ (Jan 7, 2008)

those sure look good ! I'm going to have to try this..I love the little bbq ribs at Chinese restaurants. I may try it with pork chops first time. Or is this recipe best with a meat thats cooked a long time?
How much ginger did you add to the recipe ?? I love ginger


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 7, 2008)

_"What oven temp do you think I should bake the ribs at? At what internal temp should I turn the oven to "broil", so not to overcook the ribs?"_

I would bake them around 300 or so for a while, at the end hit em with 425. I broiled them at 475 and overcooked them last time. I think its more about how long you marinade and how well you baste to get the perfect char, temp matters but the longer I marinade the better they turn out no matter what.


----------



## Caine (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering if this topic would be coming back to life, because there is a recipe for *Red-Cooked Short Ribs* in this month's Cooking Light magazine.


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, Mikey, I'll try the lower temp.

I never have trouble with these on my Weber Smokey Mountain!

Lee


----------

